# PVR 522 Error Code 05b1 Hard Drive Failure?



## Bil

Anyone know how to resolve this problem without replacing
the box? (error code 05b1 - serious problem with the hard
drive).

This happened as soon as I hooked up an approved 250GB
Maxtor drive in place of the original drive.

The original drive in the Dish 522 was a 120GB Maxtor and 
now both drives cause the same error message.

The 250GB Maxtor checks OK using the Maxtor utility (90 
second test). And yes, I did do the hard reset (unplugged 
the box several times - no help)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just pulled the cables off my Dish 522 drive and wired up a
new approved Maxtor 250GB drive and received this error
when I powered it up: 05b1

The message said that there is a serious problem with the
hard drive and to call Dish Network.

Now, when I have the original drive hooked up the same
message appears (and then the program info downloads
from Dish to the the box).

Dish told me if unplugging the box for 15 seconds didn't
resolve the problem (and it did Not) that the HD has been
damaged (and that unplugging the box too many times
can also cause serious damage).


----------



## ThomasTrain

You need to do a Full Zero of the drive using the maxtor utilities before installing it into your 522.

I just had to replace the drive in mine, but I replaced the drive is the exact same model. The receiver powered up and displayed a 'checking drive' message that took about 15 minutes and then booted up. Everything went fine. But I took that advice of others that stated you should do a full zero of the drive before installing it.


----------



## Bil

I really appreciate this advice - One question:

Why do I get the same error message even when I hook up 
the original drive now? (which looks OK when I check it with 
PVRExplorer).

Error 05b1 "A serious problem has been detected with your 
hard disk drive"

This message appears with the same error code when 
hooking up the larger Maxtor 250GB drive too.

When pressing the "PVR" button on the remote: 
"Error 024 Unable to access this feature at this time - 
Data not available"



ThomasTrain said:


> You need to do a Full Zero of the drive using the maxtor utilities before installing it into your 522.
> 
> I just had to replace the drive in mine, but I replaced the drive is the exact same model. The receiver powered up and displayed a 'checking drive' message that took about 15 minutes and then booted up. Everything went fine. But I took that advice of others that stated you should do a full zero of the drive before installing it.


----------



## Bil

I had nothing but trouble trying to replace the 120GB drive in 
my Dish 522 box with a 250GB drive.

Fatal error message

Dish Network (3 different guys) said that if unplugging the power
cord for 15 seconds didn't fix this problem a new box would be
needed.

The tips I got from 3 of these Dish groups didn't help (thanks,
you guys, for trying though)

Finally, after hours of web searching I found instructions for
easily re-initializing the hard drive using the menu options. And
it worked!

If anyone is interested I may have time later to post the
instructions



Bil said:


> I really appreciate this advice - One question:
> 
> Why do I get the same error message even when I hook up
> the original drive now? (which looks OK when I check it with
> PVRExplorer).
> 
> Error 05b1 "A serious problem has been detected with your
> hard disk drive"
> 
> This message appears with the same error code when
> hooking up the larger Maxtor 250GB drive too.
> 
> When pressing the "PVR" button on the remote:
> "Error 024 Unable to access this feature at this time -
> Data not available"


----------



## P Smith

I guess you missed the remote control reformat procedure at that yahoo groups.


----------



## Bil

Thanks P,

I did find the procedure for formatting the drive (pressing about 10 buttons). All is OK now. Are you referring to the one that requires only a couple button pressed?

On another forum I found one that is much more complex, but easy. Dish Network doesn't even know about this! I told them and the guy said this will save them from shipping hundreds of boxes per month.



P Smith said:


> I guess you missed the remote control reformat procedure at that yahoo groups.


----------



## wildcat24

Hi! Bil

can you please tell me the site you found to easly format the pvr hard dive,
i am going crazy with pieace of sh....

mine also gives me an error and doesn't waht to download the program guide
the only way is to unplug and replug the receiver

thank Wildcat24


----------



## Bil

Resetting the Hard Drive on Dish Network PVRs

Works with model 522 and some other PVRs

After trying everything that Dish Network has to offer I found
these instruction on the web for initializing the hard drive
(after something got messed up while swapping drives).

I told Dish Network about this procedure and the guy said this
will save them from having to replace hundreds of bad receivers
per month. Their tech guys didn't even know about this procedure
in THEIR menu!

USING THE REMOTE PRESS THE FOLLOWING BUTTONS

1. Menu

2. 6

3. 3 (the Diagnostic screen should appear)

4. Info

5. Right button

6. Left button (screen filled with hexadecimal figures should
appear)

7. Play

8. Play

9. Recall (message saying that the hard drive will be
re-initialized)

THIS PROCEDURE IS SAID TO DO THE SAME THING 
(I haven't tried it yet)

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
From: pvrdse 
To: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, May 15, 2007, 7:21:29 PM
Subject: [dishmod] Re: Easily Initialize the Hard Drive - just read local Database 
--====----====----====----====----====----====----====----====----====--

Look at Database HERE:

(PLAY-PLAY-RECALL) Re-Initialize file system on hard drive. Does not 
effect bindery keys. Memory Dump screen. (PLAY-any key-PLAY-RECALL) works the same. (any key) is ignored.

In the first sentence he was referring to the "Database" at the main page of the "dishmod" group at Yahoo Groups.



wildcat24 said:


> Hi! Bil
> 
> can you please tell me the site you found to easly format the pvr hard dive,
> i am going crazy with pieace of sh....
> 
> mine also gives me an error and doesn't waht to download the program guide
> the only way is to unplug and replug the receiver
> 
> thank Wildcat24


----------



## wildcat24

Bil said:


> Resetting the Hard Drive on Dish Network PVRs
> 
> Works with model 522 and some other PVRs
> 
> After trying everything that Dish Network has to offer I found
> these instruction on the web for initializing the hard drive
> (after something got messed up while swapping drives).
> 
> I told Dish Network about this procedure and the guy said this
> will save them from having to replace hundreds of bad receivers
> per month. Their tech guys didn't even know about this procedure
> in THEIR menu!
> 
> USING THE REMOTE PRESS THE FOLLOWING BUTTONS
> 
> 1. Menu
> 
> 2. 6
> 
> 3. 3 (the Diagnostic screen should appear)
> 
> 4. Info
> 
> 5. Right button
> 
> 6. Left button (screen filled with hexadecimal figures should
> appear)
> 
> 7. Play
> 
> 8. Play
> 
> 9. Recall (message saying that the hard drive will be
> re-initialized)
> 
> THIS PROCEDURE IS SAID TO DO THE SAME THING
> (I haven't tried it yet)
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> From: pvrdse
> To: [email protected] <[email protected]>
> Date: Tuesday, May 15, 2007, 7:21:29 PM
> Subject: [dishmod] Re: Easily Initialize the Hard Drive - just read local Database
> --====----====----====----====----====----====----====----====----====--
> 
> Look at Database HERE:
> 
> (PLAY-PLAY-RECALL) Re-Initialize file system on hard drive. Does not
> effect bindery keys. Memory Dump screen. (PLAY-any key-PLAY-RECALL) works the same. (any key) is ignored.
> 
> In the first sentence he was referring to the "Database" at the main page of the "dishmod" group at Yahoo Groups.


Hi! Bil

i was sick and took long to try this procedure, finally i did and when i get to screen
were there is a lot of hex nos. i press recall or play and nothing happens, so if i may ask you, ?do you have another produre for the DP-510 DVR model, i would
really appreciate it very much since i am going crazy with this receiver.

thanks
wildcat24


----------



## Bil

wildcat24 said:


> Hi! Bil
> 
> i was sick and took long to try this procedure, finally i did and when i get to screen
> were there is a lot of hex nos. i press recall or play and nothing happens, so if i may ask you, ?do you have another produre for the DP-510 DVR model, i would
> really appreciate it very much since i am going crazy with this receiver.
> 
> thanks
> wildcat24


Hi wildcat,

These are the only instructions I've found. Did you try the second method also? (below). Worst case, you could wire the drive to an IDE and power cable in your PC
and check the drive with the manufacturers utility (such as Maxtor, or WD).

And if it checks OK do a low level format. Each HD manufacturer has a special utility for download at their web site.


----------



## wildcat24

Bil said:


> Hi wildcat,
> 
> These are the only instructions I've found. Did you try the second method also? (below). Worst case, you could wire the drive to an IDE and power cable in your PC
> and check the drive with the manufacturers utility (such as Maxtor, or WD).
> 
> And if it checks OK do a low level format. Each HD manufacturer has a special utility for download at their web site.


Thanks BIL

i will try to do what you said, i appreciate your help

wildcat24


----------

